# A short video of my feral Zion



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Well now hes gone and made a nest. On my head. I picked him up, then he got on my shoulder. Took some cute photos. The he jumped on my head! Scratched around and moved some hair the way he wanted it. Now hes on my head. He likes my head. 
Crazy bird! Well everyone here agrees that he loves me to bits and that hes starting to bond with me. I think so too. He just hates being fed but hey! Can't eat on your own this is what you get!
Thats all I have to say to him! Whats cool is that I'm sitting across from my bathroom and I can see him in the vanity mirror, perched on my head. All content and relaxed. Good scalp massage. Loves him!!!

Oh is it a him? I can't exactly tell males and females apart. Hes got purple and green feathers...?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can't tell for sure for a few months.

Pidgey


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

Here he be again 



I'm so proud of this little guy, we are getting along so well now. Time to wake up grumpy Seph for diner and meds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lots of good threads in the archives on sexing a pigeon that you can pull
up using the search engine above. Here's a link to a study that Cornell
University did on behavioral differences:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIWCourtshipEN.html

Just to give you an idea, but nothing is really firmed up until they actually 
drop that egg. 

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

is yr bird living alone or does he have a friend


----------



## Rycharde (Jun 28, 2007)

My bird has a very grumpy, anti social, banged up buddy. Seph, the other bird is not so social because he has no feathers on one wing and is in pain I would assume. Zion is a youngin' and very loving toward people while Seph knows hes not supposed to be in my house, or even alive after what happened to him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Give them both time, as it will tell all.


----------

